# Camp Chef Releasing a new Smoker?



## tbern (Sep 19, 2022)

got an email from Camp Chef announcing the release of some type of new cooker coming out on Sept. 26th.  claim it will be  "the ease of a pellet grill meets the flavor of an offset."    they say it will be a game changer? small little video showing the grill,but not alot of detail and  not much other info in the email, will have to wait and see what's it all about.


----------



## Coreymacc (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh boy. I feel my bank account shuddering a bit.


----------



## Idratherbesmoking (Sep 19, 2022)

Some bold claims in this video.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 19, 2022)

This is all their says:








						Woodwind PRO 24 and More | Camp Chef
					

The Woodwind Pro pellet grill brings easy and delicious BBQ right to your back patio. WIFI enabled, with a new smoke box.




					www.campchef.com


----------



## Tinydawg50 (Sep 21, 2022)

September 26th can’t come fast enough. I’m really interested in what this new smoker is all about. This could be the game changer I’ve been waiting for. I wonder if recteq would release something like this. I would buy from them first if they did.


----------



## clifish (Sep 21, 2022)

IS it pellet or gravity charcoal?


----------



## tbern (Sep 21, 2022)

clifish said:


> IS it pellet or gravity charcoal?


not sure just yet, not much info released yet. one picture looked like it was burning small wood splits?


----------



## clifish (Sep 21, 2022)

tbern said:


> not sure just yet, not much info released yet. one picture looked like it was burning small wood splits?


Probably a gravity as they can use splits,   also seems to be the new direction for companies to market too.  I love my MB800


----------



## mike243 (Sep 21, 2022)

Looked like a stick burner, I would probably get on that wagon if the wife wouldn’t dayvorce me


----------



## Tinydawg50 (Sep 21, 2022)

From what I’m hearing , it’s a pellet grill with a smoker box like an offset smoker. So you can run with pellets and get the traditional smoke flavor like a stick burner.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 21, 2022)

Camp Chef Woodwind Pro Teased - Pellet Grill and Offset Smoker Combo - CookOut News
					

The Woodwind Pro is an exciting innovation in outdoor cooking. Having the convenience of a pellet grill with the smoke flavor of an offset expands the capabilities of a pellet grill. We'll be eagerly waiting for September 26th to hear more about it.




					www.cookoutnews.com


----------



## Murdy (Sep 21, 2022)

If it truly has the ease of a pellet grill, there'd have to be some sort of automatic feed for the wood chunks/chips/whatever.


----------



## Tinydawg50 (Sep 21, 2022)

Murdy said:


> If it truly has the ease of a pellet grill, there'd have to be some sort of automatic feed for the wood chunks/chips/whatever.


From what I’m hearing, it’s a pellet grill AND a offset smoker, you can run it either way or both.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 21, 2022)

11 seconds into the video sure looks like a gravity smoker 

Correction..the video at the cookoutnews link is clearer.  Looks like it could be a standard pellet feed underneath that firebox, which is not tall enough to be a gravity machine fueled solely by what's in the firebox.  So I'm with Tinydawg...there's a pellet crucible to start the firebox (ease of use) and then the firebox retracts (?) to a position that just provides smoke flavor while the bulk of the heat then comes from the pellet crucible, working like a conventional pellet grill, which suffer from complaints they don't provide the flavor of an offset  

Could be a winner, if the air flow is managed so the firebox stays lit and one can still easily add wood chunks to it.  I'm thinking I can maybe adapt something like that to my pellet grill.  Now, I'll use the crucible to start a charcoal basket, and then turn off the pellets.  This is just a matter of putting a firebox and a heat diffuser on the same sliding rod and move the firebox out of the way and the diffuser over the crucible.  Like the sliding searing features they've been adding to pellet grills.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 21, 2022)

Looks to me like there's a firebox that has lump charcoal with chunks.

If that's the case, why not just get a WSM with an ATC .


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 21, 2022)

Ok they must have been shadowing the forum to get that idea......



civilsmoker said:


> You can also put a small chimney with lit coals and some wood chunks inside the 700 if you want some of that real wood flavors but the 700 does a pretty good smoke profile.



I posted this some time ago....... IE anyone can do this on any pellet smoker.......


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 21, 2022)

I watched the video . He says never saw brisket with bark from a pellet smoker .


He needs to stop by the house .


----------



## Coreymacc (Sep 21, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I watched the video . He says never saw brisket with bark from a pellet smoker .
> 
> 
> He needs to stop by the house .
> View attachment 644288


Man ,that is so many levels of awesome. Very nice


----------



## clifish (Sep 21, 2022)

I am not looking,  I am not looking,  I am not looking...another smoker goes into the house and I am moving in with chop!


----------



## bill1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> ...why not just get a WSM with an ATC .


ease of use.  But regular pellet grills just require you keep the hopper full.  Camp Chef probably requires loading a firebox as well.  Still it should be easier than loading up a bullet smoker like a WSM.  



civilsmoker said:


> ....... IE anyone can do this on any pellet smoker.......


yes, but you have to separately light it.  If using the pellet crucible to get it going, you have to move things around a bit.  CampChef possibly has their smoke generator/firebox on a motorized drive so you could "set and forget"...it lights over the crucible then is moved to the side and normal heat diffusers move over the crucible.  In the meantime, you've loaded your hopper, your firebox, and have your meat on the grill and are mowing the yard while you monitor it all on your cell phone.

I think there's a market for anything that offers ease of use.  Most folks that find an offset or a WSM "fun" have probably already made their purchases.  This is for a new, younger market who want Easy.


----------



## Tinydawg50 (Sep 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I watched the video . He says never saw brisket with bark from a pellet smoker .
> 
> 
> He needs to stop by the house .
> View attachment 644288


My pellet smoker can do the same, however, pellets just don’t impart that “stick burner” flavor that I’m wanting to achieve. I’ve bought almost every smoke daddy product for my recteq and I still can’t achieve that stick burner flavor profile. I’m still trying to master my new heavy D diffuser from smoke daddy. Temperature swings are just crazy with that thing.


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 22, 2022)

Oh no, now I may have to figure out how to sell used BBQ gear to make room for another rig...
My fingers are crossed that it won't take splits..


----------



## DougE (Sep 22, 2022)

I'll reserve judgment until the full release, but just what I need ....... another cooker!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 23, 2022)

Definitely looks interesting......unfortunately for my pocket

Keith


----------



## G8trwood (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m going to need a bigger garage


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 23, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Definitely looks interesting......unfortunately for my pocket
> 
> Keith


Keith, maybe they'll have a bogo sale! You buy one and I'll get one...that's fair right? 

Ryan


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## bill1 (Sep 23, 2022)

So it's a comparison of their newest and best against "a competitor's pellet grill".  They probably spent considerable effort in finding the very worst competitor's model to use.  I'd have found this a lot more convincing if it was a nice Woodwind vs a new Woodwind Pro.


----------



## DougE (Sep 23, 2022)

I agree. A comparison between one of their current offerings and the new grill would have been a better marketing scheme.


----------



## tbern (Sep 26, 2022)

video out on it now on camp chef,{don't know how to link it here}.     the pellet grill has a small box you can add chips or small chunks or charcoal to. it then slides in over the burn box of the pellet grill to ignite that fuel.  you can add more fuel during the cook to this box, kind of like a MES smoker system.    they have removed the stack on the grill and added two vents on the back to control how much heat and smoke you retain inside the smoker.  also have just a fan mode, so can use the grill to cold smoke what you would like.    
24'' model starts at $1200,   36'' model starts at $1500.  then depends on what add on's you would like.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## tbern (Sep 26, 2022)

thanks for adding the video TNJAKE!


----------



## tbern (Sep 26, 2022)

one thing i notice is that there is no option as of now for a front shelf.  the smoke box damper handle would be in the way.  that front shelf is a very handy feature to have.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 26, 2022)

Everyone tries so hard to be a offset without actually being one. At what point do you just get a real one? Much of this perpetuates the myth that offsets are hard to run and take constant attention which they do not. I would say it’s more work to constantly monitor all the electronics people seem to need.  

If you have the $1500 to drop on this you most likely have enough to get a decent offset.  I get the marketing and I’m sure it’s a nice unit and will perform well enough for most users but I just find it almost amusing how much time and engineering is spent on producing something as close as possible to a offset without being one.


----------



## Idratherbesmoking (Sep 26, 2022)

Camp chef released their own walkthrough video.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Is this Vimeo one any different?
 

Addendum:  Yes it is.  The Vimeo says "you can" close the butterfly choke plate after the burn pot ignites your chunks.  The YouTube (which must be newer) says "you then" close the butterfly.  Pretty sure if you don't close that off pretty quick you'll have flames from the firebox within minutes!  (SmokeDaddy put a lot of effort into their diffuser replacement to keep that from happening.  Of course it's more effort loading it with wood fuel than this slide out tray.)  

I think this is a winner.  The firebox is fairly thick welded stainless so should last a while.  My biggest beef is the butterfly handle points the wrong way...sideways to me says the upward flow is stopped, not opened!  But that's pretty minimal.  
I'd proposed sliding the firebox at right angles, which leaves the crucible available for later searing, but the SideKick is a better searing approach, though you have to hassle with gas.  And sliding the firebox this direction makes it easier to reload for cooks over a couple hours, since this "firebox" is pretty small.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 26, 2022)

tbern said:


> one thing i notice is that there is no option as of now for a front shelf.  the smoke box damper handle would be in the way.  that front shelf is a very handy feature to have.


You could have a low shelf.


----------

